Is it costly to develop a native application for the desktop? - pictur
======
onion2k
To do it yourself, no. It costs your time and whatever you might have made
doing something else with that time.

To pay someone else to do it, yes. The cost _generally_ scales with the
complexity of the app.

However.. I suspect the 'native' in the question means you're asking if native
development costs more than hybrid development using Electron (or something
similar). In that case the answer is that it's more expensive to write
natively, but not by as much as you'd think. A lot of the work on an app is
actually very reusable between platforms (art assets, sounds, business logic,
algorithms, project management, etc). The code itself isn't very reusable, but
that's usually only around 30% of the total budget, so writing a native app
for two platforms ends up being _about_ 30% more than one platform because
that's the bit you end up doing twice.

